# Which Game Are You Playing



## albeinstein (Dec 16, 2006)

I am Playin Call of Duty 2 online... I wil get NEVER NIGHTS WINTER 2 from my friend So what you guys playin


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 16, 2006)

not again this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37056

there are 10^10 threads like this, dont start new threads


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 16, 2006)

Carbon bro.........


----------



## Maverick069 (Dec 21, 2006)

I play all of these nowadays.

Silent HUnter III
Rome:Barbarian Invasion
Counter Strike 1.6
CS:Source
Day of Defeat : Source
Fear
Caesar 4
IL2 Sturmovik
Unreal 2k4
And ...some adult games.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 21, 2006)

You shud search before posting buddy.
BTW i'm playing CS1.5


----------



## pinak06 (Dec 21, 2006)

I am into the chase in the carbon canyon


----------



## akshayt (Dec 22, 2006)

Fear
Mw
Ut04


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 22, 2006)

Starting POP series once again...................6 days should be enough for them...


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 22, 2006)

I m playing XenaRo( MMORPG ) for about 3 months. Just visit www.xenaro.com


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 23, 2006)

Im on Ghost Recon AW. Really tough game. Also playing Carbon nd  online CS.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 5, 2007)

Diablo 2 - lord of destruction ,morrowind all its expansion ,oblivion , never winter nights 1 and all its expansion .waiting for NWN 2


----------



## DipDaWiz (Jan 5, 2007)

Now playing NFS Carbon.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 5, 2007)

Sniper Elite
Splinter cell double agent
Combat wings
NFS UG


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

i was playing myst 5 end of ages but didnt understand nythin of the story bcoz i didnt play myst IV so i left it for later
now i m playin sid meiers Pirates - Its a good game to waste ur time
itz like a 3d version of tradewinds


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 5, 2007)

Gothic 3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2007)

fifa 07+sims 2(new addtion to previous post)


----------



## rohanbee (Jan 5, 2007)

am playing mostly strategy as always
warcraft 3 -- reign of chaos
sid meirs railroads
need for speed carbon


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2007)

ah.the warcraft 3 series.finished it in 2003,brings back memories.It is one of the greatest if not the greatest game i have played so far(and I have played a lot).Another game which left a mark in my mind was return to castle wolfenstein(2002)
single player.It is not critically acclaimed but is the BEST gaming experience i have ever had.
Just turn off the lights and watch it blow away Doom 3.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 5, 2007)

Carbon..........but MW Rocks in comparison with Carbon !


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 5, 2007)

Playing *NFS Most Wanted with Ferrari F430* add-on

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/3876/f430bsq5.th.jpg *img218.imageshack.us/img218/1308/f430aeg0.th.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 6, 2007)

Iam playing few good games.

1. Company of heroes.
2. Act of War: High Treason.
3. Brother in Arms Series.


Waiting for few games this year such has:-

1. Supreme Commander.
2. Command & Conquer: Triberium Wars.
3. Spore.


----------



## debasish (Jan 6, 2007)

currently playin fifa07...85+ challenges already over...so may b just 1 more week b4 swithing to another game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2007)

which team you managed in manager mode


----------



## caleb (Jan 7, 2007)

My kids are playing fifa07 & winning eleven 9 
I'm playin NFS Carbon


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 7, 2007)

just completed Lara Croft : Legend a month back

F.E.A.R is next, and then Prey


and yeah Dota all the time


----------



## debasish (Jan 7, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> which team you managed in manager mode



I managed Chelsea! which team did you? Though I support ManU


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2007)

I love Arsenal,I manage Arsenal.
Managing Arsenal since five seasons and on which difficulty level do you play?Which controller you use gamepad or kb?


----------



## debasish (Jan 8, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I love Arsenal,I manage Arsenal.
> Managing Arsenal since five seasons and on which difficulty level do you play?Which controller you use gamepad or kb?



I generally prefer playin in world class...anyway i don't see any difference in legendery level...they are just same! and i play witha Kb(it sucks...special moves are really difficult in kb)...

wats ur best score in fifa07? mine is manU v/s reading...19-0 in pro difficulty..never score that high in world class or legendary!

but nothing beats the fun of Fifa06 (06 cos Fifa07 goals keepers r stupid and lazy...so 06 is b8r on LAN than 07) on LAN...it just rox!!!...if u havn't tried LAN...u r missing something! 

anyway did u complete the goalie challenge...i think this is a challenge i will never complete!

happy gamin'!


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well i'm playing FIFA07. 75 Challenges done. All the leagues played except German, English French, Spanish and Italian..... so will take a little time!!!! Then is NHL 07 then Madden 07.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 8, 2007)

Currently playing Black on my PS2. On the 7th level.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2007)

debasish said:
			
		

> I generally prefer playin in world class...anyway i don't see any difference in legendery level...they are just same! and i play witha Kb(it sucks...special moves are really difficult in kb)...
> 
> wats ur best score in fifa07? mine is manU v/s reading...19-0 in pro difficulty..never score that high in world class or legendary!
> 
> ...



I play at Pro level.But I have got the hold of this level(5-0,6-1etc.)so switching to world class today.
I too play with a KB.Man I should think that if special moves could be used
atleast 5 more goals can be scored per match at an average.
My best score was 15-0(arsenal) against chelsea.I started the game at amature level and scored this in my first match..In pro level my best is 8-0(arsenal) against ajax(ecc).
Haven't tried lan.noone to play with.I know I am missing a lot.
No,But came close..just give the ball to goalie and press q+s.he will pass it to a player and run towards the goal.Pass it to him again and press q+s.Just make sure that the finishing is proper.
One more thing I dont go for a kill unless I am behind.I try spectacular volley goals or try special moves on a defender.I sometimes overcook the moves by excessive passing(just like real arsenal)just to make the the goal more satisfying.


----------



## kuni5_hem (Jan 8, 2007)

and i m still stuck in Pro Evo... 
still waitin 4 my fifa07..


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 11, 2007)

SWAT 4 
here are stats (before joining any clan)
*myt.prophet.ru/stats/22063-3.png

stats (after joining MYT)
*myt.prophet.ru/stats/28521-3.png


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 13, 2007)

Completed Black. Now i'm playing Call Of Duty 3. Also sometimes Tekken 5.


----------



## debasish (Jan 13, 2007)

hey anyone played NBA 07?


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 13, 2007)

started playing age of empires


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 16, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> started playing age of empires



WHAT???? why now man, even the zones are closed, it's a 1999 game, (though a wonderful game, I used to be AOE college champion, played day/night those days),  but the days are over.....


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 16, 2007)

Me playing 'Scarface:The world is not for PC gamers'


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 16, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> WHAT???? why now man, even the zones are closed, it's a 1999 game, (though a wonderful game, I used to be AOE college champion, played day/night those days),  but the days are over.....


i feel like playing it again


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jan 16, 2007)

kuni5_hem said:
			
		

> and i m still stuck in Pro Evo...
> still waitin 4 my fifa07..


man have u ever played FIFA?? it sucks big time. now that u ve played pro evo, u ll find FIFA childish n too easy to win.
n aoe zones may be closed but still its the best game on LAN. its hugely popular in our college n v spend many hrs playing it. though single player mode sucks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2007)

started playing  Sniper Elite demo (PC)

Sniper Elite is all about sniping.  If you don’t have a good aim, make a lot of noise, can’t shoot, or just don’t snipe for whatever reason, it’s pretty much over for you.  If you are able to line up the perfect shot and go for the kill, Sniper Elite will be on the top of your list of most loved games. Sniper Elite is for the serious sniper that has the skills and the guts to finish the job.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 19, 2007)

^^ And you do the same thing in the whole game which makes it extremely boring.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 19, 2007)

aah yes it may be boaring but to those who dont like sniping 

i love sniping. tho this game had great potential but it is not that bad.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 19, 2007)

Fifa 2007
Far Cry (4th time)
Carbon(2nd time)


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 19, 2007)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> Fifa 2007
> Far Cry (4th time)
> Carbon(2nd time)



I can understand Farcry 4th time , but carbon 2nd time !!! , i felt like i was playing the game third time when i really played it for the first time


----------



## faraaz (Jan 21, 2007)

Baldurs Gate 2 - SoA & ToB
Icewind Dale 2
Need For Speed - Carbon
PREY
Oblivion


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sniper Elite demo (PC)

I like this game b'coz i love sniping. 
the bullet slow-mo effect jabardast hai.
game needs a patient ,clever player to finish it , not just like any other game when we hit & run . this one reminds me with hitman cause the player must be as stealth as he can .
man it looks like a movie about the world war 2 like : enemy at the gates . 
okay
thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2007)

Nfs-carbon
Black & White-2
Splinter Cell-double Agent
My All Time Favorite Ut-4


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 22, 2007)

jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> Sniper Elite demo (PC)
> 
> I like this game b'coz i love sniping.
> the bullet slow-mo effect jabardast hai.
> ...



Totally Dude!!!! i am at level 6. i play so slow that it takes me hours to complete a level. it is real fun if u play slow ans steady. especially after couple of hours of NFS high speed chases  
My stratigy is always observing  and then booby traping the whole damn level and then start sniping. real fun.


my only hope is that a new version of sniper games come that have the features of light/visibility like splinter cell and cool futuristic guns with thermal/night vision and good AI.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 22, 2007)

i like most ff vii (older) , but my prob is that   i don't have the complete game.Only till the event when Bugenhagen(RedXIII's grandfather) showed his lab. Then just before an animation,it hangs.Can anyone help me


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2007)

Finished *Max Payne 2*, now playing *Hitman Contracts*


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 22, 2007)

i am playing..

Dark messiah of might and magic demo


----------



## bunty98 (Jan 23, 2007)

i like the igi -1 and igi-2 covert strike


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 23, 2007)

Godfather
Splinter Cell-Chaos Theory


----------



## santu_29 (Jan 24, 2007)

voyage century online and battlefield 2142 and warrock


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 24, 2007)

Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of the Earth.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 24, 2007)

How is Godfather?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 24, 2007)

i am just about to finish NFS MW. getting stuck at Milestones for Blacklist2.
keep getting busted. Mostly because whenever i see a roadblock i just have to blow up every car of that road block insted of running away just thru it. Cant help it so sometimes i get stuck in the roadblock.  

But it is fun. Soon i will be starting NFS carbon. I am hoping that it is not as bad as people say over the net...
__________


			
				Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of the Earth.



Oooooooooh that was one disturbing game. I played it thru the night and finished in two nights. 

any more recommendations for some hair rising horror games?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 24, 2007)

Road rash

Nationstates.net


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Jan 24, 2007)

i am playing Neverwinter Nights 2 and Call of Duty MP and Sid Meiers Pirates


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 24, 2007)

> Sniper Elite demo (PC)
> 
> I like this game b'coz i love sniping.
> the bullet slow-mo effect jabardast hai.
> ...


 
     Looks like this game is of my KIND/TYPE...I like action stealth games.. And I usually play slowly enjoying the environment and background music and the HEAT THAT DEVELOPS while killing..Splinter cell is my fav. series and currently I am playing SCCT. I loved Hitman Blood Money. 
        If this requires slow and clever game play then I'll definitely play it. Thanx guyz for sharing the experiences..


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 24, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> Oooooooooh that was one disturbing game. I played it thru the night and finished in two nights.
> 
> any more recommendations for some hair rising horror games?


You can try the Silent Hill series.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 24, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Looks like this game is of my KIND/TYPE...I like action stealth games.. And I usually play slowly enjoying the environment and background music and the HEAT THAT DEVELOPS while killing..Splinter cell is my fav. series and currently I am playing SCCT. I loved Hitman Blood Money.
> If this requires slow and clever game play then I'll definitely play it. Thanx guyz for sharing the experiences..



Couldnt agree more... 
Even i love Stealth Games...

Well i m yet to play Blood Money.......but 
ill rate
Silent Assasin > Contracts > Splinter Cell 1
as of now...

Even i am playing SCCT rite now... ..ur @ which scenario......

I am playing BATTERY....just completed HOKKAIDO


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 25, 2007)

now i am playing Commandos Strike Force ( PC )


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 25, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> Oooooooooh that was one disturbing game. I played it thru the night and finished in two nights.
> 
> any more recommendations for some hair rising horror games?



Alone in Dark. .


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 28, 2007)

Aye bunty,when did you registered to this post?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 28, 2007)

the best stealth game without doubt is splinter cell double agent.
next is splinter cell chaos theory then Hitman Blood money then Thief 3 then comes silent hill(yack!!! i hate it)

in sniper elite stealth is not good.. infact the only good part is sniping


----------



## faraaz (Feb 8, 2007)

If you like Stealth games, you should definitely have a look at Thief 1 and Thief 2 - Metal Age...very retro, and basic now when you compare it with Splinter Cel etc...but good fun! Especially if you appreciate the genre!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 9, 2007)

I am currently playing Pro-Evolution Soccer 6-master league with ManU. Just acquired Cesc Fabregas and negotiations are going on for Cristiano Ronaldo and Kaka.8)


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 9, 2007)

playin fifa 07 ......great game......


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 9, 2007)

fifa 2007, brother in arms road to hill 30. will start company of heroes from 2morrow.


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 11, 2007)

NFS carbon...Company of Heroes...BTW about stealth i think project IGI should b counted as well...i still play sometimes


----------



## Yad (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi guys new to forum.
Playing fifa07 , tiger woods pga tour 07 and trackmania nations.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 8, 2007)

playing Prince of persia WW ( PC )
kool game


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2007)

Gta : Sa


----------



## fun2sh (May 8, 2007)

max payne


----------



## cynosure (May 9, 2007)

I am playing 
Duke Nukem: Mahattan project,
Serious Sam FE and SE


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 9, 2007)

FEAR now, might shift to oblivion or other RPGs when my exams are over


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2007)

Test Drive Unlimited and COD-UA


----------



## prasad_den (May 11, 2007)

Playing only cricket 2004, cue club and virtua tennis... My PC allows me only so much...


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2007)

Silent Hill 3

freakin scary game with good emotional touch. Graphics are superb,


----------



## nish_higher (May 13, 2007)

tiberium wars.a great game.


----------



## azzu (May 13, 2007)

crick 07


----------



## Shloeb (May 13, 2007)

Splinter Cell
Nice game


----------



## kirangp (May 18, 2007)

Hollywood Mogul


----------



## debasish (May 18, 2007)

finished fifa 07...looking for EA UEFA Champions League...anyone hav played that? and wen is fifa 08 coming out?

actually i'm a hardcore football fan!


----------



## als2 (May 18, 2007)

half life 2 episode 1


----------



## krazyfrog (May 18, 2007)

God of War 2 on my PS2. Its a gory, disgusting and absolutely dripping with blood. But i'm lovin' it!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 18, 2007)

finished Prince of persia SOT 
looking for Prince of Persia The Two Thrones


----------



## krazyfrog (May 18, 2007)

^^ Play warrior within before playing two thrones, for the sake of story continuation and also that it is a better game than two thrones (IMO).


----------



## debasish (May 19, 2007)

anyone in second life?


----------



## faraaz (May 19, 2007)

The game's like crack...I gave it up few months ago...


----------



## hackers (May 19, 2007)

max payne2
pop ww
after this i will start nfs mw for 5th time{love this}


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2007)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Chernobyl (playing second time)

Reached the second last stage to get the 2 true endings.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 19, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> ^^ Play warrior within before playing two thrones, for the sake of story continuation and also that it is a better game than two thrones (IMO).





Okay Sir


----------



## rohan4pal (May 19, 2007)

well i'm playin' da following gamez:
1) COMPANY OF HEROES.
2) THE MOVIES STUNT AND EFFECT.
3) AGE OF MYTHOLOGY (MY ALL TIME FAVOURITE) 
4) NFS MOST WANTED & CARBON
5) SPLINTER CELL CHAOS THEORY
6) FIFA 07 (SUPERB GAME) 
...................................................NJOY


----------



## Third Eye (May 19, 2007)

*I am playing the following:

Battlefield 2142
Splinter Cell Double Agent
The Godfather
Lost Planet 
Brian Lara International Cricket 2007
Trackmania United
Xpand Rally Extreme
Outrun 2006 Coast to Coast
+ Pin Head Games  *


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 19, 2007)

FARCRY without cheating.. whoa its very tuff man..


----------



## entrana (Jun 11, 2007)

ff vii is one of the best games ever made
am playing battlefield 2142 online, just cause, c&c 3 tiberium wars KANE EDITION(yes yes its original haha suckers),god of war 2, xbox360 games(like 30 (i have pirated xbox360 games)), final fantasy 12


----------



## xbonez (Jun 11, 2007)

@solomon : FarCry is awesome, though its quite tough


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 12, 2007)

well i am playing rite now:-

farcry - last stage.i hv got rid of kreiger.
nfsmw - blacklist 15
pop warrior within - my 1st 3rd person game.having big problems in camera views  
pop sands of time - got installed,yet to start
splinter cell chaos theory - installed and yet to start
hitman bloodmoney - installed bt yet to start
doom 3 - 2nd level
f.e.a.r. - going to install this weekend


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

^^i highly reccomend fear. its awesome. creepy and very good physics.


----------



## Caesar (Jun 12, 2007)

Right now playing Prey,World in Conflict(Awsome Nukes).Also dod:s which i always play.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2007)

Primary: Company of Heroes
Secondary:The Elder Scrolls 4:Shivering Isles(story completed)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hitman 2: Silent Assassin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2007)

Does Nobody in this thread play TES4?
You people are missing out on THE BEST game out there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2007)

^maybe BESt RPG.

not the Best of ALL.



it all depends on individual's Taste.8)

if you havent played F1 yet, then you've missed the BEST GAME EVER 

(genre- sim. racer)


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 12, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Does Nobody in this thread play TES4?
> You people are missing out on THE BEST game out there.


I do play *TES4*

Edit: Again I am playing : *See the screen*, I am too lazy to post name of games 

*www.ximages.us/thumbs/default/games-20070612111905.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^maybe BESt RPG.
> 
> not the Best of ALL.
> 
> ...


 The gaming websites' scores are neutral,as far as I know.
I dont want to argue with a one-genre "gamer" anyways.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2007)

whatever


----------



## karmanya (Jun 13, 2007)

Xilero (Ragnarok online private server, damn im addicted)
COD 2 (love it)
Far Cry (i find this game quite hard.)
Halo 2 (i know i dled it illegally , but this game is a must play. install vista only for this)
Sims (screw up the sims life every so often when im bored)
Quake (when i feel the need to express my superiority)
Counter strike (installed, nvr played. dont think i ever will)


----------



## Quality Links (Jun 13, 2007)

Fifa 07
Counterstrike v1.6
NFS Carbon

and Worms too


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 14, 2007)

Resident Evil 4.....
havent seen such a *crap game* till now......


----------



## xbonez (Jun 15, 2007)

installed half life 2  today to play it for the nth time


----------



## Chirag (Jun 15, 2007)

Why ppl installing Vista jst to play Halo 2???? My frnd playing Halo 2 on XP. Yeaaaaa its Halo 2 and on XP.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 15, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Why ppl installing Vista jst to play Halo 2???? My frnd playing *Halo 2 on XP*. Yeaaaaa its Halo 2 and on XP.



Thats not possible


----------



## Cstrikedish (Jun 15, 2007)

Counter Strike 1.5 & 1.6
Go, go, go! fire in the hole. This is my favorite game.
Of course, I never miss any great game. Recently I found one which named Samorost2. It is very interesting!


----------



## karmanya (Jun 15, 2007)

well, i think i saw somethin on a site about how with a virtual drive you could through some wierd procedure play it on xp but for me it was easier to just install vista


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 15, 2007)

stalker,fifa2007,uefa 2006-2007,infernal,all the games are in finishing level and yes i didnt buy them but downloaded from ******* sites hope u all know heheheh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2007)

*******=Torrent
Pirate


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 15, 2007)

^ Lol


----------



## Voldy (Jun 24, 2007)

Fifa 07
The hulk
Uefa Champions league 2006-07

i have completed the treble mode in UCL 06-07 in about 4 days and i have came  nearer to finish off Fifa 07


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

Sniper Elite......sniping yay!! 
Serious sam 2 ...... this game is dead serious 
Deus Ex......... a real gr8 game of its time....gfx are not so good but gameplay is just awesome!


----------



## Vivek788 (Jun 25, 2007)

@Maverick069
I am downloading IL2 ...tell me does it need graphics card to play?

I am currently playing the following...changes every week or so...
Unreal Tournament 2004
Spiderman 2
Pro Beach Soccer
Age of Empires Conquerors
Age of Mythology Titans


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 25, 2007)

Devil May Cry Special Edition PC (playing Daily )
CS-1.6 (playing Daily )
UT-04 (again playing )
Constatine (again playing )


----------



## xbonez (Jun 26, 2007)

Vivek788 said:
			
		

> @Maverick069
> I am downloading IL2 ...tell me does it need graphics card to play?



downloading ......... torrents ........


----------



## gangadhar (Jun 26, 2007)

Tomb Raider: Anniversary


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 26, 2007)

Burnout 4


----------



## Goten (Jun 26, 2007)

GTA SAN ANDREAS.

Trying to complete it upto 100%

Peace~~~!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tennis masters series....


----------



## xbonez (Jun 30, 2007)

installed test drive unlimited today. not very gud


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 30, 2007)

Ragnarok ...
   NFSMW
   Brian Lara 2007

   thts it ............. suggest any other good game to play ...............


----------



## PCWORM (Jun 30, 2007)

Forza motorsport 2......
  on my recently brought XBOX360..........


----------



## xbonez (Jul 1, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> Ragnarok ...
> NFSMW
> Brian Lara 2007
> 
> thts it ............. suggest any other good game to play ...............



carbon, FEAR


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 1, 2007)

^ does my config is enough for Carbon and Fear ??  It is 
  AMD3600+
  Asus M2NPVVM with Nvidia 6150 onbaord
  512 x 2 Kingston 667 Dual channel


  I generally play games at 800 X 600 at medium settings as anything more than that i cant afford ...........


----------



## entrana (Jul 1, 2007)

hey guys does vista support all games right now


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 2, 2007)

finished Hitman 2: Silent Assassin...  
looking for No One Lives Forever 2: A Spy in H.A.R.M.'s Way.. 
anyone hav played that?


----------



## rocker (Jul 2, 2007)

Harry Potter And The Order Of The Phoenix
Indigo Prophecy
Caesar 4

and will buy Overlord soon....


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jul 2, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> downloading ......... torrents ........



Not everyone use torrents for downloading illegal stuff.

There are lots of free software, ebooks, wallpapers, themes, videos, songs(classics) and most of all huge and cool  Linux distributions.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 3, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> ^ does my config is enough for Carbon and Fear ??  It is
> AMD3600+
> Asus M2NPVVM with Nvidia 6150 onbaord
> 512 x 2 Kingston 667 Dual channel
> ...



u'll be able to play carbon and fear at lowers gfx settings. the only thing that limits ur gaming exp is ur onboard gfx (though 6150 is one of the best on board gfx, u'll need a dediacated gfx card to enjoy these games)



			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> Not everyone use torrents for downloading illegal stuff.
> 
> There are lots of free software, ebooks, wallpapers, themes, videos, songs(classics) and most of all huge and cool  Linux distributions.



if u read post #125, he says he is downloading IL2 which is not a free game. so he's obviously downloading it illegally

i agree use of torrents isn't illegal, downloading copyrighted stuff is


----------



## rocker (Jul 3, 2007)

hay can u suggest a new game which i can play on my PC
Configurations are:

1GB RAM
NVidia GeForce Go 7400(256MB VRAM)
1.7 GHz (Centrino duo)(Itz a laptop)


----------



## chicha (Jul 4, 2007)

Godfather.
fifa 2007
pop sot


----------



## entrana (Jul 15, 2007)

am playing world of warcraft


----------

